# New to archery, gifted a #46 bow. Looking for coach in Ohio



## nick382 (May 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, I talk about my current situation here (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2472755&p=1074910010#post1074910010)

To summarize, I was gifted a #46 56' browning wasp. I've tried to get some consistency out of the bow, but it seems like I don't quite have the strength to get repeatable results. I'll probably have to visit gym for a while before it's not tiring after a handful of shots. I'm considering buying another bow (lower weight, more length?) but am unsure about the best way to do this without breaking the bank. I've seen some lower weight takedown recurves on ebay... Seems risky though.

I was also given a "Cobra proline pointblank the new wave carbon cr-41," that I'm not attached to at all. But didn't have any luck selling on craigslist. 

I had considered buying a firearm to get into hunting this year, but I'd rather give myself 6 months or so to get familiar enough with a recurve to potentially go hunting late this year.

What sort of options do I have <$100 in a bow that can teach me good form? 

Is this good place to look for a coach? https://webpoint.usarchery.org/wp/Contacts/ListCourseInstructors.frm?State=OH

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

First, When looking for a coach on that site, look for level 2 or higher!! Level 1 are basically camp counselor level instructors.
I have no clue what a "Cobra proline pointblank the new wave carbon cr-41" is so can't help there.

"What sort of options do I have <$100 in a bow that can teach me good form?" 

Answer VERY FEW! Go to Lancaster.com and see what they have in inexpensive bows. BUT, you will be over $100 and then still need arrows, and other equipment.

IF you are NEW to archery, it is very unlikely you will be hunting "later this year." "...but I'd rather give myself 6 months or so to get familiar enough with a recurve to potentially go hunting late this year"

Slow down, find a light draw weight bow, and an instructor/coach and work up to it. But your budget will need to be higher. Your "gifted" bow will be -- eventually -- a decent hunting bow, but for starting out, it isn't the right thing to try to use.

Arne


----------



## nick382 (May 18, 2015)

The cr-41 is an old compound bow with a silly draw weight on it. It was everything I had to pull it back, and I hate it.

On Lancaster archery, I found a "W&W Sebastian flute" riser + 24 lb limbs on clearance for around $55.

Would that be a good enough platform for learning?

My basis on six months until hunting was based on the season dates for rabbit in my state.

I thought turkey season was a bit optimistic for this year.

Edit:

Sorry to edit on the fly, but I should mention that I already have an armguard, a tab, and some arrows for the Wasp. So I'm just looking to keep the cost of the bow (riser+limbs) under $100 I don't know if my arrows are compatible with a different bow or not though.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Where in Ohio do you live? Knowing that, we might be able to point you to a coach.


----------



## nick382 (May 18, 2015)

I live in Washington county. As southeast as it gets


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Sent you a PM with some suggestions.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you want to ultimately shoot a compound or a recurve? The W&W bow is a good choice for learning to shoot a recurve and when you want to move on, you can probably sell it for about as much as you have in it.

The Proline used to be a great bow, but the newer compounds are so much better and smoother to shoot. You probably can't get more that about $50 for it. and that's if you find someone who really want's it.

If you get the W&W, you should get new arrows for it. The arrows that will work with your Wasp are too stiff for a 24# bow. Check with Lancaster about what arrows to buy. There is a new model of Easton arrows called the Inspire that's very inexpensive. I got some unfletched shafts for my light bow and they were less than $40. Unfortunately, they will be more expensive for the fletched arrows you will need.. Definitely not the best arrows that Easton makes, but should be good and inexpensive for learning.

Recurves are generally considered more difficult than compounds to become good with. However, if you start with a recurve and transfer later to compounds, you will be way ahead. Very little about recurve shooting does not transfer to compounds. 

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your new hobby. Be careful, it can easily become an addiction. It sure got me. I've been addicted for over 15 years, and enjoyed every minute of it. 

Allen


----------

